# is cracked corn bad for rabbits?



## fluffybat (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello i adopted a bunny that was left for dead, where it has been snowing i have a set up in an inside chicken house for the rabbit and chickens. They have a huge space they share that is heated and are supplied with water and food bowls. I noticed recently the bunny prefers to eat the chicken food which is cracked corn is it safe for him? If not what do i need to do in order to keep him from getting sick? He doesnt have much of an appetite at the moment but drinks and goes to the restroom fine. Please help i dont want anything to happen to the sweet little bunny.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 29, 2013)

Rabbits can't digest the outer layer of corn and it can lead to blockages. Corn is also a filler, so not really that good for them anyway. I would not feed corn and do avoid foods with corn in them as well. 

I would separate the rabbit from the chickens. I don't know if it is good to have them together to begin with. At the very least you could have a separate area for him with rabbit foods and keep the chicken food away from him. 
Personally, I would bring him inside the house and keep him inside. Rabbits do make great pets.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 29, 2013)

The hulls of the corn are hard for the rabbits to digest and pass. So its usually not good to give them corn. Could you separate the rabbit from the chickens around feeding time. The chickens normally pick the food up pretty quickly. 

Rabbits need a good quality rabbit pellet, that you should be able to find at your feed store. There is more information on diet in the library section of the forum. 

Good luck!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 29, 2013)

I think as long as it's cracked, a tiny bit wouldn't hurt. It just isn't good food for rabbits, though.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with Orlena. Moreso, be sure the bunny has (and is eating) LOTS of fresh grass hay. This is the most important part of your buns diet.


----------



## JBun (Jan 29, 2013)

Corn is bad because it is far too many carbs for rabbits, as well as the hull being a blockage danger for their digestion. And if it also happens to have mycotoxins in it, then it could kill your rabbit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2013)

Corn bad, hay good. Also have heard it's not really good to keep bunnies and chickens together as it can effect rabbits adversely. Rabbits will eat lots of things that aren't good for them as they are opportunistic little buggers.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 30, 2013)

I also was under the impression that chickens carry parasites, bacteria, and viruses that can make bunnies quite sick. That combined with their propensity to peck as a communication method make me leery of keeping them together.


----------

